# Nitecore charging from a powerbank?



## Justink (20/9/16)

Hi all

Think this one would be for the tech fundis...
I have a 10000mAh powerbank, would it be possible to charge 18650s on a Nitecore charger? (I would obviously need to try get a cable made up though)

Sent from my D2403 using Tapatalk


----------



## Salamander (20/9/16)

No it will not work. The Nightcore charger has a 12V DC input (as well as the 230V AC) and a powerbank is normally a 5V DC output

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Cespian (20/9/16)

Nitecore UM20 is your answer sir - no need to make up a cable. The UM20 has a lead with Male USB plug and I assume your powerbank has a female USB socket. 

Just check what your current and voltage output is of your powerbank though and make sure it falls within the input parameters of the charger. Although I assume it should be somewhere around 5V 0.5A which is absolutely fine.

I am unsure of the "I" and "D" Nitecore input requirements but highly doubt you could accomplish much from USB or Powerbank power output without "stepping up" the voltage/current. Will have a look when I get a gap.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## stevie g (20/9/16)

Be prepared for warranty repairs on that UM20 or possibly not it might be from a new batch. I know that my local retailer had a 6 or 7 out of 10 failure rate about 2 months ago.


----------



## blujeenz (20/9/16)

Justink said:


> Hi all
> 
> Think this one would be for the tech fundis...
> I have a 10000mAh powerbank, would it be possible to charge 18650s on a Nitecore charger? (I would obviously need to try get a cable made up though)
> ...


Depends which model you have, both my i20 and D4 are 12v dc in, other than the standard ac jack


----------



## Justink (20/9/16)

Thanks guys. 
Both my Nitecores are 12V Dc

Was looking for a charging solution for situations where one would be without electricity, especially when out camping for extended periods of time, which we do quite frequently. Was going to look at a solar charging solution as well if you guys have any ideas... 

Sent from my D2403 using Tapatalk


----------



## SAVaper (20/9/16)

I would rather plug my mod directly into the power bank via the supplied USB cable. I think that might work better, especially the single battery and built in type.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## blujeenz (20/9/16)

Justink said:


> Was looking for a charging solution for situations where one would be without electricity, especially when out camping for extended periods of time, which we do quite frequently. Was going to look at a solar charging solution as well if you guys have any ideas...
> 
> Sent from my D2403 using Tapatalk


I run mine off a deep cycle battery and a 35W solar panel that I use as backup for the house, not too practical in terms of size for camping.
You need something capable of running 1amp for 5hrs and then a solar panel to match, so something in the 55w range, pretty much like a car battery.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Justink (21/9/16)

Thanks guys 

Sent from my D2403 using Tapatalk


----------

